# DOTM Female Poll



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

These are our entries for the Female DOTM for March!

performanceknl's Dixie









gamer's Cyn









american_pit13's Bumble Bee









RileyRoo's Peaches









Bahamutt99's Terra









Sydney's Sydney









mudgirlswearcamo's Dixie









BLUE PITBULL MAN's Trudi









apbtmom76's Penny









reddoggy's Sweet Pea


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My lord, Sydney's Sydney reminds me so much of my girl kyza, hehe vote for you


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just love me some Terra *sigh*


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Jons pic dident show for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sydney got my vote!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

THANKS FOR YOUR VOTES!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

C'mon Terra, werrrrk!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

they're all so pretty I can't decide.
lol
well I chose mrs. sweet pea.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

C'mon, if Sydney is going to compete, let's at least see some new pics of her. That same pic won in November 2008.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> C'mon, if Sydney is going to compete, let's at least see some new pics of her. That same pic won in November 2008.


=O

hahaha, can you enter the same winning picture?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep. Different year.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

good, cause I totally voted on her. xD


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wow baha you obviously have a phenomenal memory...I knew I had entered it before, but I could not remember if it had won, but I knew if it had won it would have been over a year ago...I am working on getting some new pictures, but of course other then being far sexier now she still looks pretty much the same


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nah, my memory is just good enough. I looked it up in the winners thread. C'mon woman, get some new pics! Werrrrk for it!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Nah, my memory is just good enough. I looked it up in the winners thread.


Right, Winners thread, I'm an idiot....that didn't even cross my mind :hammer:



bahamutt99 said:


> C'mon woman, get some new pics! Werrrrk for it!


I'm werrrking on it!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics every one had to give it to my girl Sweet Pea. Go Sweet Pea go!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AWE! TY!
She never does well in DOTM contests


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't see why not she's a hot lil momma


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> AWE! TY!
> She never does well in DOTM contests


I voted for her!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We really need to shorten up the length of time on these votes, yo.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> We really need to shorten up the length of time on these votes, yo.


I agree...3 days would be good...cause otherwise the poll just sits here...heyy on a sidenote Bahamutt ur new Avatar ROCKS!!! I love that pic!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

On another side note.Look at the reason on the other page that bahamutt edited her post.:rofl: Funny stuff right there!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...I didn't notice that...how funny!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

peaches is sso CUTE
!!


----------

